# Rear end gear ratios



## peter1953

I know this has been covered before, but I am still confused. 

A 3.11 gets better gas milage than a 3.73 rear end @ a lower RPM. 

A 3.73 has a better towing capacity than a 3.11 rear end @ same RPM.

What about a 4.10 in comparison to both of these as far as gas milage and towing capacity. I will be taking the truck off road sometimes, but only driving on muddy roads a few (6-8) weekends a year (say 30 miles a weekend)? Sometimes these roads will be dry and hard, sometimes muddy and slippery East Texas red clay.

I will be towing a small utility trailer on most weekends, loaded with camping equipment. Here, again, I will tow the trailer only about 14 miles off road per weekend, but about 400 miles round trip per weekend. 

The rest of the time I will be driving in town.

I want good gas milage year round plus confidence I won't get stuck on the weekends.

What is the best option(s)?


----------



## delljet52

peter1953 said:


> I know this has been covered before, but I am still confused.
> 
> A 3.11 gets better gas milage than a 3.73 rear end @ a lower RPM.
> 
> A 3.73 has a better towing capacity than a 3.11 rear end @ same RPM.
> 
> What about a 4.10 in comparison to both of these as far as gas milage and towing capacity. I will be taking the truck off road sometimes, but only driving on muddy roads a few (6-8) weekends a year (say 30 miles a weekend)? Sometimes these roads will be dry and hard, sometimes muddy and slippery East Texas red clay.
> 
> I will be towing a small utility trailer on most weekends, loaded with camping equipment. Here, again, I will tow the trailer only about 14 miles off road per weekend, but about 400 miles round trip per weekend.
> 
> The rest of the time I will be driving in town.
> 
> I want good gas milage year round plus confidence I won't get stuck on the weekends.
> 
> What is the best option(s)?


Well Peter,

I need to know a few more things before giving a good answer.

What type of truck do you have?
Is it 4wd?
What size tires are you running?
Auto or manual tranny?

No matter what you drive, lower gears (numerically higher) will improve your tow capacity.

As far as gas mileage it depends on how much power you have. Small engines generally go better with lower gears, big V-8s can get away with higher gears.


----------

